# Scalesuits? Plus another question.



## Riptor (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey. I was wondering. Has anyone ever made a scalesuit? By that, I mean, kind of like a fursuit, only with scales. If they haven't made anything like that yet, would it be possible? I'm sure it would work, if the scales on the suit were made of hard plastic or rubber. It'd be for more reptilian creatures, like dinosaurs, or dragons.

You know, know that I think about it, I wonder if they ever sold the rubber suits from the really old Godzilla movies. Who wouldn't want their fursona to be freakin' Godzilla, after all? 

Speaking of Godzilla... what's the 'biggest' fursuit ever made that's known of? By big, I'm speaking of terms of height.


----------



## Vixenrath (Jan 12, 2009)

It's possible.  I've had one in the planning for AX (whenever my summer is free to go to it.) as a quad-dragon.  I was thinking of using foam in massive quantities (hence the starting now, so I can afford it piece by piece.).

Another way I'm thinking is to make a kind of form or skeleton and stretch fabric over it.  Then maybe adding some scale details here and there.  Gryphern's been working on a dragon suit, but doesn't know yet what to make it out of either.  I really think funfoam for the head, upholstery foam for most of the body, and fun foam again for the tail would be best.  Then you can color it and add colored fabric at your disgretion.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 12, 2009)

Vixenrath said:


> It's possible.  I've had one in the planning for AX (whenever my summer is free to go to it.) as a quad-dragon.  I was thinking of using foam in massive quantities (hence the starting now, so I can afford it piece by piece.).
> 
> Another way I'm thinking is to make a kind of form or skeleton and stretch fabric over it.  Then maybe adding some scale details here and there.  Gryphern's been working on a dragon suit, but doesn't know yet what to make it out of either.  I really think funfoam for the head, upholstery foam for most of the body, and fun foam again for the tail would be best.  Then you can color it and add colored fabric at your disgretion.



That sounds pretty cool. If you or Gryphern finish it, be sure to put up some pictures!


----------



## PaperJack (Jan 12, 2009)

Get a spandex suit and use paint. Takes a lot of time, but if done correctly it gives out really nice results.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm making an eastern dragon costume for AC. I'm hoping to eventually add scales too it but I don't have the time. So what I am doing is taking anti-pill white fleece and using it as a substitute for faux fur that is for everything but the belly. Then for the belly I am using a nice faux scale material I got my hands on. I am going to scale up the belly, neck and underneath of tail by cutting out pieces of the faux scale, and sowing it recreate what you see on the belly of a snake....scutes they call them.

After AC I plan to do any alterations needed to the costume after trying it out at AC, and then finding a material to use that isn't fun foam, and make individual scales from it. Then sow in each scale in a scale up pattern to the entire costume to create the effect of scales. By only sowing the tip of each scale, I allow freedom of movement. I got that idea from watching snakes. Most of the edge surface area of a snake's scales are free and not attached to the body. Only the tip of each scale is attached and that allows the snake the ability to move.

Those are my ideas. You can check my FA to see what the dragon charrie will look like since I have the concept art there. IT will be white with a blush pink underbelly...making it albino technically. In the right light the belly will shine like's it white until you get close and realize it's pink. That is due to the faux scale material having iridescence to it.


----------



## Zennith (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't have hands-on experience, but I'm getting pretty close now to making my own suit and have been doing somewhat extensive research. I'd recommend you use liquid latex. Should be pretty easy to shape once you have the base coat down using something like lycra as a substrate.
edit: whoops, I totally just noticed this thread is well over a year old. XD


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2636129/ Fur can work if airbrushed right and if you use bits of.. whatever other material you want for spikes and stuff, latex, clay, vinyl, etc.

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2485295/ I dunno what material they used but this is probably the best dragon suit of it's kind I've seen, though you'd have to be pretty skilled with airbrushing to make it look that good I think.

EDIT: Also just noticed this is old, who bumped it? Zenith?  >:c


----------



## Miharu Okami (Mar 21, 2010)

It was a kind of melted fur type material I believe. I've seen it before on some fabric website.


----------



## shark whisperer (Mar 22, 2010)

check scale maille.
www.mailleartisans.org
you can use the metal plates you order at www.thequeenring.com (europe)
and for US. www.theringlord.com

they also explain the technique, you also can us leater or other stuff for scales, but then you need to make scales.

if you have questions on the technique of scalemaille i can help, i do have experience with (scale) (chain) maille suits.


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 22, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Hey. I was wondering. Has anyone ever made a scalesuit? By that, I mean, kind of like a fursuit, only with scales. If they haven't made anything like that yet, would it be possible? I'm sure it would work, if the scales on the suit were made of hard plastic or rubber. It'd be for more reptilian creatures, like dinosaurs, or dragons.
> 
> You know, know that I think about it, I wonder if they ever sold the rubber suits from the really old Godzilla movies. Who wouldn't want their fursona to be freakin' Godzilla, after all?
> 
> Speaking of Godzilla... what's the 'biggest' fursuit ever made that's known of? By big, I'm speaking of terms of height.


 
You might want to try rarsuit on livejournal. Theres a few larping dragons on there with leather scale suits.

 Biggest fursuit; I dunno maybe this; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO4LYs_cXbc


----------

